

Collaborative Futures: how FLOSS Manuals produced a book in 5 days - keyist
http://en.flossmanuals.net/bin/view/Blog/CollaborativeFutures

======
keyist
Here's how you can get involved: <http://en.flossmanuals.net/write>

I was part of the Intro to Command Line sprint and it was a fun experience.
Any contribution is welcome; iirc mine was only 1.5 chapters. You just
'reserve' the chapter you're writing to prevent duplicate work, clarify the
goal of the chapter, and off you go.

If you're worried about the quality of your writing, rest assured an editor
will come along to clean things up. It's a great way to contribute to Free
Software, given that documentation is considered by many to be its main area
of weakness.

